
Software Development 101: Validate your assumptions - shekhargulati
https://shekhargulati.com/2017/07/22/software-development-101-validate-your-assumptions/
======
mfluderx
In software development never assume anything. Software development is hard
and assumptions can catch you out very quickly. Remember the old phrase -
assume makes an ass out of u and me.

